# Benalmadena in November



## Pawaller (Sep 1, 2015)

HI All we are staying in Arroya del la Miel in Benalmadena in November. Can anyone advise firstly on what weather to expect and also what facilities will be open. Is an open all year round resort.
Also any recommendations of places to visit other towns to see would be appreciated.

This is a taster trip to find a suitable town on the coast to relocate and after some other peoples recomendations.

Thank You


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It'll be nice when the sun shines, cold when it doesnt. It might rain and it might be windy. The odds go up in the winter. But when the sun shines, tee shirt and jeans???? Although it doesnt close for the winter, it certainly quietens down (no inflatables, naked beer bellies or bikinis lol), but at least this time of the year you get a more realistic picture of the town. I prefer Torre Muelle which is the other side of Benal, on the way to Fuengirola, but hire a car and have a good look around. Go the Benalmadena Pueblo, up the hill a bit - thats lovely

Jo xxx


----------



## Pawaller (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Jo are there any recommendations on car hire do not want to get ripped off with expensive deposits however the larger hire companys charge a lot more for hire.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pawaller said:


> Thanks Jo are there any recommendations on car hire do not want to get ripped off with expensive deposits however the larger hire companys charge a lot more for hire.



We always used Malaga car hire, Spain - Car rental Malaga Airport | MalagaCar.com, but they may not be the cheapest??? We found because we used them a fair bit, they were certainly our favourite and first choice, but you could use the bus - or the train. Theres a station at Arroyo

Jo xxx


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Some of the resort hotels close for the winter season, but some stay open. I head to the Sunset Beach Club where there is free entertainment in the restaurant every night, and the happy hour there is very generous, and a magnet for the expat residents.

Wibs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wibs said:


> Some of the resort hotels close for the winter season, but some stay open. I head to the Sunset Beach Club where there is free entertainment in the restaurant every night, and the happy hour there is very generous, and a magnet for the expat residents.
> 
> Wibs


Is the Sunset the one opposite Burgerking??? If it is its nice in there, but it used to be a time share hotel and the reps would be everywhere - I dont know if it still is???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pawaller (Sep 1, 2015)

Where is the Sunset in relation to Palermo park staying in the Minerva Jupiter. Do they do little mini disco for kids I think benalmadena palace does?


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

jojo said:


> Is the Sunset the one opposite Burgerking??? If it is its nice in there, but it used to be a time share hotel and the reps would be everywhere - I dont know if it still is???
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, it is the one opposite Burgerking and the petrol station, but is not a timeshare now, so no reps, and is a very nice hotel indeed (in fact, every room is a serviced apartment, as they all have kitchens).

Wibs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pawaller said:


> Where is the Sunset in relation to Palermo park staying in the Minerva Jupiter. Do they do little mini disco for kids I think benalmadena palace does?


Its the other side of Benalmadena, on the road that heads west towards Fuengirola. Have a look at google maps

Jo xxx


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

My Cousin still has a timeshare there, she wishes she hadn't

I like Torremuelle, a bit like a village. When we go into Malaga we always park there and take the train in. Quite a peaceful place, unlike Arroyo.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pawaller said:


> Where is the Sunset in relation to Palermo park staying in the Minerva Jupiter. Do they do little mini disco for kids I think benalmadena palace does?


If you are staying in Jupiter you have probably got a five minute walk into the centre of Arroyo.Know the area well as me and the wife had a bar there many years ago when we first came to live here.Across from Jupiter you have got a vast array of English bars but there is a small amount of Spanish bars as well.You certainly won't be short of somewhere to eat.As has been said if you don't feel like driving there is a train station in Arroyo where you can get the train to Fuengirola or the train to Malaga.If you are going to Malaga probably be nice to look around Plaza Mayor,in fact was in Paza Mayor yesterday and see they are building a new Media Markt.If Tivoli World is open it might be worth having a look round there.Don't know if they still do it but you might find some of the bars organise day trips to places like Granada,Sevilla,Gib.Also on a Wednesday they have a very big Rastro in Benalmadena and also the big one in Fuengirola feria ground on a Saturday morning.Enjoy your stay which I am sure you will do.SB.


----------



## Pawaller (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks SB really useful and helpful info counting down the weeks now.


----------

